# Bo Kata at Midwest Regional "Day of Champions"



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello All,

My girlfriend took video of me running Shushi no Kon Sho for a tournament that was held in Chicago a few weeks ago.  I won my division, though I can't say I'm very proud of my performance, looking back at the video.  Then again, I suppose that everyone can pick apart all the things they did wrong when it's right there to look at over and over again, lol.  In any case, here is a link to the video (my dad put it up, and no, he doesn't realize that there is no "w" in "bo staff"):

http://www.mjlegel.com/Video/2008/Video/0401_NoahBowStaff.wmv


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Never_A_Reflection said:


> he doesn't realize that there is no "w" in "bo staff"):



Maybe not, but he knows the "important things"!  He must be proud of you!

Good for you, and for him!  I don't know about this weapon, but I do know that you did NOT do any of that XMA type of foolishness.  This looked to me to be good, solid bo kata, for what my opinion is worth.  You showed focus, you see.  I am not a judge, but this execution is good in my eyes.

Yes, to you, your Father, and your Teacher, well done, I'd say!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 12, 2008)

My instructor has demo'd the Bo staff a few times so I know only his style, yours looked equally solid and accomplished! I agree with NewGuy about the XMA stuff, pointless. You looked as if you would give a very good account of yourself with it as a weapon which is how it should be! Well done!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 12, 2008)

If I were a judge for that, I would have given you extremely high marks.  That was solid with no fancy junk.  The moves were crisp and clean.
Good job!

AoG


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I definitely appreciate everyone's comments.  There was an awful lot of XMA being done at that tournament--one team in particular did quite well, taking several grand champion titles--and I was concerned that the judges would be too impressed with flipping and spinning a stick around to give my traditional form much notice, but I still managed it, apparently.  Thanks again


----------

